
Roomality uses AI to render window-sized 3D landscapes without glasses - vinnyglennon
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/21/roomality-uses-ai-to-render-window-sized-3d-landscapes-without-glasses/
======
necovek
And then you enter a room with someone else, and you can't look out the same
"window" together.

